# sterilizzatrice passante



## Heliand

Bonjour,
est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui peut m'aider?
Comment dit-on en francais "sterilizzatrice passante"?
Merci.


----------



## yannalan

Pour le nom,on dit "un stérilisateur" (masc)
Pour "passante" je ne vois pas ce que ça signifie, tu travailles dANs quel domaine ?


----------



## Heliand

je suis en train de traduire un article sur les dispositives medicaux.
Il y a seulement le terme "sterilizzatrice passante" pour indiquer l'un des types de stérilisateurs les plus uilisés.


----------



## tie-break

Ciao 

premetto che non so nulla di questo campo, ma per "passante" intendi forse "a doppia porta" ?

_"Stérilisateur à double porte"_ esiste in francese, ma non so se fa al caso tuo.


----------



## Heliand

oui, je pense que oui, sur la photo de ce type de stérilisateur je vois deux porte. 
Merci beaucoup!!!


----------

